# Male/Female help?



## AustinMckinney31 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey guys I’m new to this thread, was curious if you more experienced owners could help maybe determine the sex of my tegu? Maybe by a few pictures just to get an idea. It’s almost a year old in July and I was told it was a male. I tried feeling for the “beads” that males get but couldn't. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 29, 2021)

Could you upload a pic of underneath? That would help give some definitive answers


----------



## AustinMckinney31 (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes I will tomorrow!


----------



## AustinMckinney31 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Could you upload a pic of underneath? That would help give some definitive answers


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jun 30, 2021)

Wow even with those great photos, it's hard to say. But I think it may be female.


----------



## AustinMckinney31 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Wow even with those great photos, it's hard to say. But I think it may be female.


Thanks for the response! That’s what I’m thinking as well, really was hoping for a male :/


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 1, 2021)

Best thing to do is wait and see to be 100% sure lol


----------



## Al's_Pals (Jul 9, 2021)

No guess, I'm a new gu owner, just wanted to say yours is a complete beauty


----------



## AustinMckinney31 (Jul 9, 2021)

Al's_Pals said:


> No guess, I'm a new gu owner, just wanted to say yours is a complete beauty


Thank you so much!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 13, 2021)

A little blurry, but looks to be a male.


----------



## Debita (Jul 15, 2021)

There is clear jowl development - but no sign of male scales by the vent. Hard to tell. My female, when she was that size, had no pouchy look to her jowl area at all. Very streamlined look with no swelling to the jowl area. A couple of your pics look like there is a rounded swell beginning to form.


----------

